# 300 Gallon, what to try



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I just bought a 300 gallon tank (96x24x30 with overflows), and once it is set up I would like to try to use it for breeding purposes. I've bred angels, discus, convicts, keyholes, acaras, RBPs, and I have become pretty good with providing good conditions for them. (parameters, daily water changes, home made foods, etc.)

Now, does anyone have any suggestions on what could be some potential piranhas to breed? I know the chances are slim to none if it is not nattereri, but I would still like to try.

I was thinking possibly central brasilian spilos, caribe, or piraya. I'm still very undecided, and I haven't ordered anything yet, but I have some of each I listed here.

I will be decorating the tank accordingly, depending on what type of fish I decide to get. So, anyone have any suggestions on what could be a good candidate?


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I know where you can get 9 nice cariba


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> I know where you can get 9 nice cariba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha, maybe if you could help me out a little on the price. Maybe a trade for some 6" piraya? Let me know.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I wanna see pics of this!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

timmy said:


> I wanna see pics of this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He posted some pictures of the tank a week or so ago, probually just now setting it up.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i would love o breed my own caribe or piraya. one of these days i will


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Wow.that will be amazing breeding caribes or Piraya's give it a try.


----------



## CautioN1919 (Jun 17, 2005)

CTREDBELLY said:


> i would love o breed my own caribe or piraya. one of these days i will
> [snapback]1098598[/snapback]​


 You'd get rich !


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

CautioN1919 said:


> CTREDBELLY said:
> 
> 
> > i would love o breed my own caribe or piraya. one of these days i will
> ...


Definately try cariba. You would get really rich! Especially because not many pet stores carry cariba. Here is an excellent article on OPEFE about breeding caribas that I was just reading a few days ago.
~Taylor~


----------



## HyBrid (Feb 25, 2005)

wow sounds awesome!!!
big money in teh cariba...


----------

